# Knoppix und Telnet/SSH - Wie?



## lotfai (18. Dezember 2003)

Hallo!

ich habe ein Problem mit Knoppix und SSH. 
Wenn ich von einem Windows PC über Telnet auf meinen Knoppix-PC zugreifen will, frägt er mich nach einem Paßwort - ohne zuvor einen Benutzer eingegeben zu haben... leider weiß ich nicht, welches Paßwort er meint (root? User?)

Wenn ich über SSH mit PuTTY auf mein Knoppix zugreife (SSH-Server habe ich bei Knoppix gestartet), erscheint die Fehlermeldung: Network Error: Software caused connection abort.

Was könnte das sein

Wäre für jeden Tip dankbar

Martin


----------



## Christian Fein (18. Dezember 2003)

```
ssh mit [user]@[host]
```


sprich wenn du dich als User cfein auf server einloggen willst
ssh cfein@server
bzw. root
ssh root@server


----------



## lotfai (18. Dezember 2003)

*geht nicht*

Hallo!

Ich nehme PuTTy her - dort kann ich kein Benutzername und Kennwort eingeben, weil ja beim Start des Programms schon diese Fehler meldung kommt:
Network Error: Software caused connection abort.


Weiß sonst noch wer, wie ich das mit Telnet und SSH hinkriege

Danke schonmal!

Martin


----------

